# Props to Broadleaf Tobacco and Rocky Rulz



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just moved back to this area (Maryland) from the frozen tundra of Minnesota a couple of weeks ago. I've been on this board a while, and when Rocky Rulz saw that I was here, he sent me an invite to come by the shop sometime. So today the sun was shining, and I decided it was a good day to point the old Goldwing North and ride up to Severna Park. I was given a warm welcome to say the least. We had hardly gotten done shaking hands when he reached into his lunch box sized travel humidor and hands me a Rocky Pattel 1999 Connecticut. Damn good cigar. He had brought in a crock pot full of pulled pork, and after meeting the regulars we sat and shot the breeze, ate barbque, watched Chuck Norris crush bad guys, and smoked some really good cigars. In addition to being really nice folks, they have an extremely well stocked humidor. I found several smokes that I have been wanting to try, as well as a couple of old favorites and a 5 stick otterbox with the Broadleaf logo. Before I left Wayne reached into his personal box again and handed me a Nub Habano and an Edge Battalion (this thing is a monster). A nice long ride on a gorgeous day, a great visit with some outstanding people, and excellent cigars. It just doesn't get any better than this. Thanks Wayne.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sounds like you all had a blast! Wayne hooked you up. Very nice!*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wayne is the man


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to hook a brother up Wayne..


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Sounds like you all had a blast! Wayne hooked you up. Very nice!*


Yes he did David, and I finially found a Padron 64 reasonably enough priced that I can bring myself to smoke it. I think that one is going to go up in smoke with morning coffee tomorrow.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Wayne


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pickups,both the smokes & the frends!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Sticks!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

quality


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome stuff Mark - looks like Wayne really gave you a helluva welcome to the neighborhood package! Sweet 

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Good times, good times!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That right there is what this hobby is all about.

Sounds like a great time guys. (I wanna get some pulled pork now! Rocky... wanna post up your recipe?)


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet pick ups. And what great customer service. Wayne is awesome!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickups!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice welcome to the nieborhood Wanye.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

That is an awesome display of customer appreciation! That is why most us smoke cigars!


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

g_flores said:


> That is an awesome display of customer appreciation! That is why most us smoke cigars!


Actually, from my perspective, this was way beyond customer appreciation. The smokes (and every one of the three was a great cigar) he gave me came out of his personal box, not off the shelf where the store was picking up the tab. That's certainly not to say that the customer service wasn't great. It's an outstanding little shop, and they treat their customers very well.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

fantastic hook up!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those are some nice sticke!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for coming up. It was nice to see your face in the place. Look forward to herfing it up at Broadleaf in the future.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> That right there is what this hobby is all about.
> 
> Sounds like a great time guys. (I wanna get some pulled pork now! Rocky... wanna post up your recipe?)


Actually My Sister made it, and all that i know is that it is cooked for 2 days, just enough sauce, it is delicious. You actually taste the pork, instead of drowning it in sauce.


----------

